# Overtime Weaning?



## Sourhead316 (Oct 22, 2013)

Two of my females had pups and all the females are now together. The pups are either 35 days or 32 days and I wanted to start counting the time necessary to wait after weaning so I can breed the mothers again. However, one of the mother is still nursing some of the pups. My question is are the pups that are still sucking considered not weaned? Do I need to wait until there is no more sucking activity before I start tracking days? Also it's after 4 weeks, is the mother doe still truly nursing or is it just a behavioural thing?

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

By 4 weeks babies should be able to eat solids, that's the age when males are taken from the mothers. Some breeders will re breed a doe at this time some choose to Waite longer.

Mine tend to get about a 10 week break after giving birth befor there considered for breeding. I take bucks out at 4-5 weeks then girls and mother stay together untill 6-7weeks then they join the other girls in a big box. Once back in the box adult does are candidates for breeding again but there will normally be a 3-4 week Waite as I'll habe other does in with the bucks. I do have one preg doe now who's 4-5 week old son decided to get to know her better. It's rarely I get boys that young breeding with mine.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> girls and mother stay together untill 6-7weeks then they join the other girls in a big box.


When you say big box, how big is the box? and how many girls do you keep in it? lol.


----------

